# The Best Villainous Monologues



## +5 Keyboard! (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey, all. One of the post titles I glanced at made me think of all of the monologuing I've done over the years when role-playing the various villains/monsters in my campaigns.

Some of the best times in my games were spent out-monologuing my players. 

I can't recall all of the cool monologues. At the moment only a few come to mind. Here's one:

The group was trapped in an extraplanar space that was sort of like a pit trap that was quite large and very dark. Trapped in it with them was a particularly nasty *Nightwalker*. The party's paladin had a really cool sword that was imbued with some abilities the player had put a lot of time and xp into. The paladin hit the creature a couple of times and damaged it whereas the others were having a tougher time of it. After the second such blow from the paladin's sword, the creature hissed, "That will be the last time you ever use that weapon, human!" The *Nightwalker* then proceeded to successfully disarm the paladin of his super cool sword, smashed it into a ball of useless metal, and flung it back at him.

Another one was more of a punk speech:

The party cleric had gotten separated from the rest of the party to investigate the source of a spell that had been cast at them. Climbing into the cave tunnel above the party's position, the cleric found himself face to face with a *Nalfeshnee*. The fiend made a full attack on him with every hit successful and inflicting a LOT of damage. With the blood still dripping from it's claws, the demon leered down at the cleric and said, "Your move, Holy Man!" 

Anyway, I'd love to share yours or a few ideas for some.


----------



## sckeener (Jan 19, 2007)

I have one quote from an author that I dreg out of me every few years in a villain monologue.  

It is from Brian Lumley in the first Necroscope book and went something like this

'you're just a mere pup who has never breached a bitch.'


----------



## Darklone (Jan 19, 2007)

Huhm. My players were still rather new. 
***
PCs enter dragon lair. Dragon = gargantuan blue one. PCs = level 4-5. First trap = Huge trapdoor. Whole group falls down... into a big hole filled with stinking slimy green goo. Dragon laughter to be heard.
PCs go to dragon. Ask him, hey dragon, could you please do this and that for us? Dragon: Ohhh that's sooo nice I didn't have visitors for such a long time. Now where are my presents? 
PCs one by one hand over something pretty precious or magical. Dwarven fighter: I'll kick his knee. Dragon: Hey, nice horn there, that's the present for me? Dwarf: "&%$"/($&%"($%"/$%"(/&$%"(%$(/"$%("/%$"(/%$"%$(/%"!!!!!! Dragon: *burp*


----------



## Savage Wombat (Jan 19, 2007)

I had some good villanous dialogue with a talking sword once.

"Judgement of the Sultan" - a LE vorpal scimitar that had gotten its mitts into the youngest, and lowest wisdom, member of the party.  Much to the annoyance of the CG Paladin. 

Yet every time this came up, I simply role-played the sword - and somehow managed to talk them out of taking it away.  Every time.  No rolls, no saving throws - just twisted logic and my most persuasive voice.

Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Particle_Man (Jan 19, 2007)

The party comes across a sleeping dragon on the other side of some boulders, and quietly tries to plan what to do.

Dragon: "Aren't illusions fun?" (breathe)  [Yeah, the boulders were illusory.  Yeah, we were fools].


----------



## Lilith (Jan 20, 2007)

Silly Character: "I'm not afraid to die!"
Silly character is promptly tossed into a wall via telekinesis and the BBEG rushes him and starts crushing his throat.
BBEG: "There are so many things so much worse than death."

Mind you, BBEG is a death knight-type character.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 20, 2007)

Any major villain monologue in a comic book written by Stan Lee.


----------



## painandgreed (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd vote for Ozymandias in Watchmen:

"'Do it?' Dan, I'm not a Republic serial villain. Do you seriously think I'd explain my master-stroke if there remained the slightest chance of you affecting its outcome? I did it thirty-five minutes ago."

IMC, I think the best effect was after a PC was taken hostage by the drow, in their city (D3) and being marched to his fate through the crowded streets (after a near TPK). The crowd parts and in their way is an insane lich who the party had attacked and stole the items from earlier in their career (and promptly forgot about). A limited wish and lightning bolt later, the drow were dead, the PC badly hurt, and the lich growled "Where's my stuff!?" The PC hastly made a deal and the lich teleported them both away to recover the lost items of the PCs new master.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jan 20, 2007)

For some reason the first phrase that comes to mind when I read "Villain's Monologue" is "Called shot to the nuts!"

No monologue survives contact with the PCs.


----------



## BlackMoria (Jan 20, 2007)

The party rogue got captured trying to infiltrate an evil cult (he was doing a recon) and was brought before the leader.

Evil Cultist 2nd in command:  "We have captured an intruder.  Do you wish to observe the interrogation, my lord?"  (read in: torture)

Evil Cult Leader: "Yes.   (pause)  And put a bag over his head, I can't stand to see a grown man cry."


----------



## thedungeondelver (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm gonna watch this thread - I want a real crusher for Erac's Cousin once the party comes fact to face with him...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 20, 2007)

The best monologues or BBEG quips are those with great setups, so there's difficulty in reproducing that here.

For instance, once a player got into a discussion with an NPC girl about ethics, and so she asked whether he would kill her to save the lives of a lot of innocents, and he promised he would never do that.  So later, the Dark Lord is in the middle of a nefarious plan, and he bursts in with the typical hero's:

"Stop this nefarious plan, Dark Lord".  

The Dark Lord replies "You can't stop me.  If you don't kill me now, these souls will be mine, and you can't possibly kill me."

So the hero says: "Hundreds of innocent lives are at stake, and for their sake, I will not fail"

The Dark Lord replies, "Even so, you can't kill me," pulling back the dark hood, the NPC girl is revealed, "Don't you remember your promise?  My hero!  It was so very sweet of you, and it meant so much to me.  So why don't you stand aside and let me finish.  And if you're a good boy, maybe you can join me at my side."


----------

